
How to Create a Micro-SaaS - chrisfrantz
https://www.chrisfrantz.me/how-to-create-a-micro-saas/
======
notadog
Essentially the idea of the article boils down to finding a job title,
creating something to help them with their job, and then promoting it to that
audience.

